# Micromax Funbook USB hub problem



## dream.window (Oct 7, 2012)

I bought a mmx p300 funbook last month. As it comes with a mini USB2.0 port and a standard usb connection wire, i tried to connect a flash drive ( moserbaer 8GB)  and it showed up. Later I read somewhere that it is possible to connect a USB keybaord or mouse to the funbook.

I went a step ahead and tried the usb mouse. I was much delighted to see the pointer pop out of nowhere and working like the tip of a finger. What now?

This time I bought an external 4 port zebronics USB hub. This came as cheap as Rs. 50. Connected it to tablet, then the usb drive to the hub and it showed up as  usual. Next i plugged in the usb dongle -(hauwaie, or whatever  the spelling is), the green light in the dongle began blinking as it usually does while being powered and registering to the network. But hello, whats this notification, usb uunexpectedly removed. Usb drive not  showing anymore. Tested the mouse with dongle in one of the ports - mouse not working. Plugged the USB drive again and then the dongle, this time thhe dongle became powered and the drive was not unmounted. Tried to access files but the file manager acted too slowly while navigating through the drive's folders. But i  was unable to open any file of any kind. The file manager hanged. So I removed the pen drive.

After a lot of googling and reading over internet, I jumped on the conclusion that since my tablet does not provide much power to external  usb devices. The hub was trying to accomodate  more than one device on the power of just  one and the dongle being the more powerful device did not let that power shared by any other device in the hub. 

Now, my  question is that whether I should buy a powered usb hub to connect multiple  device  at the same time or I should abandon all efforts  on trying this. Please provide some advice


----------



## sumit_anand (Oct 9, 2012)

I guess connecting power USB hub won't work if your tablet is not able to handle the couple of devices together. 
Or else you should at least try connecting this power USB hub it may work as an external power source.


----------



## dream.window (Oct 9, 2012)

Well I think it can handle multiple devices. As when I connect both keyboard and usb drive. The device shows me that USB is mounted and files are shown in file manager. Only it works (the file manager) very slowly but it navigates through the files. On the other hand, I am also able to toggle the num lock of keyboard. 

This I do with the help of a usb hub powered by the device itself. So, I think this is just power problem as the tablet port provide just 100mA which the hub tries to distribute among the devices and this leads to slow or no response from the device.

I will check the powered hub and post the results. It may help others, if they too are trying to do the same.


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 9, 2012)

Usb hub doesnt work since there is only one sd-ext folder.........


----------

